# Who's that monster?



## Synodontis (May 17, 2002)

Can't see it in the pics clearly but his lips are kinda bluish.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Tilapia buttikoferi.


----------



## Synodontis (May 17, 2002)

Thanks! It really is :x 
He really doesn't like anyone living with him? He has 120g and wants it all for himself.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

That's a butti for you. Big and mean.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Synodontis said:


> He has 120g and wants it all for himself.


It's just the right size for him.


----------

